
Show HN: Video Puppet – create great promo videos in minutes - adzicg
https://www.videopuppet.com
======
adzicg
Hi,

I’m very excited to start opening Video Puppet, my project for 2018 YC Startup
School, to a wider audience. It is an online service that that enables
trainers, educators and marketers to create videos much faster than with
traditional editing tools. It will automatically align timelines, speed up,
slow down or pause video segments to match your audio. The Puppet can even
create a life-like narration audio from your text.

I built this tool as I got frustrated with how long it takes to create short
promo videos. Usually, it took me several hours of work to create a few
minutes of good video content, and most of that time had nothing to do with
the content itself, but with timelines, transitions, recording and re-
recording narrations after small mistakes. With Video Puppet, creating a five
minute promo video takes only 10-15 minutes.

The tool is now in public beta, so lots of functionality is still missing, but
it is ready for wider feedback. I'd love to hear your thoughts!

